
Pack of more than 1000 beautiful open source icons on Vue - antonreshetov
https://antonreshetov.github.io/vue-unicons/
======
politelemon
Looks like copy doesn't work in Firefox or Edge.

~~~
antonreshetov
I'll see what's up.

